# Wireless driver, help?

## an0nym0u5_1053r

I picked up a US Robotics USR5410 the other day.  I saw on it's support page at the US Robotics site that it had Linux drivers.  I get it home and try to install it, but read the fine print and find out that the Driverloader drivers by Linuxant expire after 30 days!  Anyways, I went and found another driver, Prism54.  But I need to patch the kernel.  I've tried the tutorial in the forums(http://prism54.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=253) and nothing seems to happen.  I extracted the prism54-cvs-latest into my /usr/src/ folder, moved to the linux-2.6.3-ck1 directory, ran the command that's listed

```
patch -p1 > ../patch-textfile-name.diff
```

, and nothing happened. The process just sat there and didn't give me any feedback or anything. Am I supposed to replace the 'patch-textfile-name.diff' part of the patch command with something else??

----------

## UberLord

 *an0nym0u5_1053r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> patch -p1 > ../patch-textfile-name.diff
> ```
> ...

 

That command pipes the output of the patch program to that file. I suspect you will need to re-download the patch and do the following command

```
patch -p1 < ../patch-textfile-name.diff
```

----------

## an0nym0u5_1053r

Awesome, that worked.  Thanks.

----------

## coax

I'm also trying to get the usr5410 to work, but I'm afraid the prism54 driver doesn't work.

Is there anyone who has succesfully configured this device? (without the commercial driver)

----------

## tSp

just bought the same card today, but I did try the commercial free trial drivers....and even though I can bring the unit up as eth1, I don't get any IP address.  

I did add the iface_eth1="dhcp" to /etc/conf.d/net

and even tried to restart eth1 without any luck.

any suggestions??

----------

## primero.gentoo

 *coax wrote:*   

> I'm also trying to get the usr5410 to work, but I'm afraid the prism54 driver doesn't work.
> 
> 

 

I've got a 3com wireless pcmcia prism54 Card and is working great ...  :Smile: 

What is your problem about this chip?

Just compile the driver in the Gentoo-dev-sources (or , better, compile the updated tarball avainle at www.prism54.org) , load it , emerge "wireless-tools" , configure it with "iwconfig" and "ifconfig" and ... enjoy it  :Smile: 

bye

primero

----------

## redepass

the chipset in the USR5410 is one frome Texas Instrument, I don't think the prism driver will work.

I also have this card but can't get it work without driverloader (and the month of free trial is over).

Someone tell me it was possible to get it work with ndiswrapper but I din't succeed.

If anywone get this card working please feedback

----------

## richardz

I finally make my USR5410 work on my laptop by using ndiswrapper. the tricky thing is that I have to use the driver from DLink - gplus. good luck!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=125627&highlight=ndiswrapper

----------

## redepass

I'll try later thank you

----------

